# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Kush e çliroi Kosovën?

## Qerim

Po i kthehem perseri kesaj teme qe ndoshta eshte diskutuar ne forum, por qe une nuk e gjeta.
Disa thone se rolin kryesor e pati UCK-ja dhe populli i Kosoves.
Disa se nderhyrja e Natos ishte vendimtare.

Do doja te dija me mire se kush e pati rolin kryesor ?

----------


## Brari

tema eshte nga me interesantet qe jan hapur ne forum..

nuk do ishte keq qe te fillohet nga diskutimi i  ceshtjes ..Kush e Cliroj Shqiperine..

e kam fjalen per ate qe quhet " Clirimi i 1944-res..".

ti qerim je burr me mend.. fillo e jepi mendimet e tua..

kuptohet dhe un do i jap me vone kur te jem me ngeshem..

----------


## Drita_Love

Më mirë është të parashtrohet pyetja pse u clirua Kosova?
Pa intervenim nuk do të ishte cliruar Kosova kurrë, por pyetja është pse 
u clirua? Pse intervenuan ata të cilët intervenuan?
Për ta kuptuar këtë shko mbrapa në histori, në atë kohen pas luftes së dytë botërore, në atë kohë kur u zhvillonte lufta e ftohtë në mes dy forcave botërore. A e din cilat? :kryqezohen:

----------


## INDRITI

Brari dhe qerim sikur nuk po shoh ndonje mendim tuajin ne teme?!

Megjithate une nuk kam qene ne 1944 qe te flas kush e cliroi shqiperine por ama di te them se ka pasur raste qe partizani ka qene ne ferre ka ardhur Gjermani ka urinuar mbi te e ky as qe ka pasur guxim te levize e jo me te luftoje.
Nderkohe qe Im gjysh ka luftuar ne podgorice dhe nje Zot e di kujt i ka sherbyer kjo lufte, nje dicka eshte mese e qarte qe na shqiptaret kamis hskuar gjithmone kove pusi per interesat e te tjereve dhe per interesat tona nuk na bie ndermend fare.
Po ju kuijtoj edhe me konfliktin e Kosoves, kur djem te rinj e te shendetshem laheshin plazheve te shqiperise e linin serbin te hedhe valle mbi kosove.
Kam pare me syte e mi, ku ne kukes dilnin forca te uck-se dhe ndalonin me force djem qe donin te vinin ne shqiperi.
Atehere? si mund te themi qe e cliruan shqiptaret?
Nderkohe qe ne si popull kemi luftuar per interesa te te tjereve por jo edhe per tonat, kemi cliruar te tjeret por jo veten.
Sa shqiptare te shqiperise ishin ne lufte gjate konfliktit te 99-es?
Numurohen me kokrra, nderkohe qe me mijera numuroheshin djem te vete kosoves qe strukeshin neper ferra prane mak Albanias me nga dy dashnore...
Sot qeveria e populli shqiptar krenahet qe mbajti "vellezerit kosovare" por harron se ne kujes ju a vodhen edhe Zetoret, harron sa here jane grabitur...
Kam qene prezent vete kush shitesja ja ka shitur kosovarit dmatet me cmimin 3 $ nderkohe qe as 50 cent nuk benin ne ate kohe?
Atehere perse tja bejme qefin vetes?
Nuk ka dyshim qe kishte edhe njerez fisnike nga te gjithe trojet shqip[tare kishte nga ato qe sakrifikuan per token e shenjte kosovare, kishte edhe shqipate te shqiperise e maqedonise midis tyre, por ama shumica jone ka qene per te ardhur keq...
Perfundimisht, pa ja humbur rolin popullit te kosoves e Uck_se mendoj se nakdaunin forcave militante serbe ja dhe bombardimi i natos.
Sinqerisht.

----------


## qafezezi

Kosova nuk eshte &#231;liruar akoma.
Pyetja mund te shtrohet ndryshe : 
Kush e shporri serbin nga Kosova?
Patjeter meriten e kane ne radhe te pare kosovaret te cilet u revoltuan, me pas u armatosen dhe ne radhe te dyte amerikanet, te cilet nderhyn ne Kosove per hir te demokracise ne bote ose ndoshta per interesat e veta.

Vendosmeria e UCK-se, reagimi pacifik i Dr Rugoves, masakrat qe kryen serbet mbi popullin kosovar ishin faktor elementare.

----------


## km92

> Kosova nuk eshte çliruar akoma.
> Pyetja mund te shtrohet ndryshe : 
> Kush e shporri serbin nga Kosova?
> Patjeter meriten e kane ne radhe te pare kosovaret te cilet u revoltuan, me pas u armatosen dhe ne radhe te dyte amerikanet, te cilet nderhyn ne Kosove per hir te demokracise ne bote ose ndoshta per interesat e veta.
> 
> Vendosmeria e UCK-se, reagimi pacifik i Dr Rugoves, masakrat qe kryen serbet mbi popullin kosovar ishin faktor elementare.


Jam Me Mendimin Tend Edhe Une

----------


## alibaba

Se pari ti Drita Love mos u ngut te besh keso gjykime.Eshte e vertete se po te mbetej liria e Kosoves ne duart tua, nuk do te realizohej kurre.
Kosoven e kane &#231;liruar pushket tona.NATO ka ardhur per interesa te veta.
Nato nderhyri ne dy vende myslimane: Kosove dhe Bosnje.Masakra jane bere edhe ne Kroaci por aty nuk nderhyri.Pse??


Gjenerali Kllark e konfirmon rolin pozitiv t&#235; U&#199;K-s&#235; n&#235; luft&#235;n e NATO-s

Isuf Hajrizi (Uashington, 22 maj, 2001)
Per gazeten Zeri, Prishtine

T&#235; h&#235;n&#235;n ish ambasadori amerikan n&#235; OKB Ri&#231;&#235;rd Hollbruk dhe kongresisti
Eliot Engel sqaruan para nj&#235; grupi shqiptaro-amerikan&#235; n&#235; Nju Jork se sa t&#235;
revoltuar ishin gjoja k&#235;to dit&#235; administrator&#235;t n&#235; Uashington ndaj krahut t&#235;
U&#199;K-s&#235; n&#235; Kosov&#235;. Sipas tyre, administrata amerikane &#235;sht&#235; e bindur se
ushtrit&#235; &#231;lirimtare n&#235; Lugin&#235;n e Preshev&#235;s dhe n&#235; Maqedoni jan&#235; t&#235;
mb&#235;shtetura nga njer&#235;zit e Ramush Haradinajt dhe Hashim Tha&#231;it.

"N&#235; Uashington nuk duan q&#235; t’ua nd&#235;gjojn&#235; emrin k&#235;tyre dy personave," i
citoi nj&#235;ri nga pjes&#235;marr&#235;sit n&#235; takimin n&#235; Nju Jork t&#235; ken&#235; th&#235;n&#235; Hollbruk
dhe Engel.

Por ky q&#235;ndrim negativ ndaj U&#199;K-s&#235; nuk ka ekzistuar edhe gjat&#235; luft&#235;s s&#235;
NATO-s kund&#235;r forcave serbe n&#235; vitin 1999.

N&#235; librin e tij q&#235; doli n&#235; shtije sot "T&#235; Luftuarit Bashkohor" (Waging
Modern War), gjenerali amerikan q&#235; komandoi forcat e NATO-s gjat&#235; luft&#235;s p&#235;r
&#231;lirimin e Kosov&#235;s, Uesli Kllark, e pranon rolin e r&#235;nd&#235;sish&#235;m q&#235; ka luajtur
U&#199;K-ja p&#235;r forcat e NATO-s. Sipas tij sulmet e U&#199;K-s&#235; n&#235; malet e Pashtrikut
dhe k&#235;mb&#235;ngulja e luft&#235;tar&#235;ve kosovar&#235; p&#235;r ta mbajtur t&#235; hapur korridorin e
Koshar&#235;s q&#235; lidhte Kosov&#235;n me Shqip&#235;rin&#235; vazhdimisht i detyronte serb&#235;t t&#235;
dalin sheshazi n&#235; sh&#235;njest&#235;r t&#235; aeroplan&#235;ve bombardues t&#235; NATO-s.

N&#235; librin e tij prej 479 faqesh t&#235; botuar nga PublicAffairs, Kllark shkruan:

"N&#235; m&#235;ngjesin e 6 majit kisha informacion t&#235; konsideruesh&#235;m rreth planeve t&#235;
U&#199;K-s&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; sulmuar brenda Kosov&#235;s. Dukej se ishin kat&#235;r ose pes&#235;
batalione, ndoshta rreth 1,800 deri n&#235; 2,000 ushtar&#235; q&#235; do t&#235; sulmonin Majen
e Pashtrikut, q&#235; krijonte nj&#235; (platform&#235 :shkelje syri:  t&#235; lart p&#235;r ne n&#235; verilidje t&#235;
Kuk&#235;sit q&#235; do t&#235; ishte terreni qel&#235;s po q&#235; se do ta invadonim Kosov&#235;n sipas
planit Opcioni B(-)."

N&#235; k&#235;to momente thot&#235; gjenerali amerikan "e kuptova r&#235;nd&#235;sin&#235; e ofanziv&#235;s s&#235;
U&#199;K-s&#235; p&#235;r ne. Po q&#235; se ky sulm do t&#235; ishte i suksessh&#235;m, ai do t’i nxirrte
disa batalione (serbe) nga fshatrat (ku ishin strehuar) n&#235; fush&#235;betej&#235; t&#235;
hap&#235;t, ku ne mund t’i godisnim nga ajri."

Mir&#235;po nga rr&#235;fimet e hapta dhe t&#235; holl&#235;sishme t&#235; Kllarkut del n&#235; shesh
rezistenca q&#235; ka has plani i tij n&#235; Pentagon p&#235;r p&#235;rdorimin e helikopter&#235;ve
Apa&#231;i dhe p&#235;rdorimin e trupave tok&#235;sore. Mohuesi kryesor, sipas ish
gjeneralit karizmatik ishte ish Sekretari i mbrojtjes Uilliam Kohen, i cili
q&#235; nga fillimi ishte kund&#235;r nd&#235;rhyrjes amerikane n&#235; Kosov&#235; dhe Bosnje.

Thirrjet e tij t&#235; p&#235;rs&#235;ritura p&#235;r p&#235;rdorimin e apa&#231;&#235;ve t&#235; sofistikuar q&#235;
ishin pozicionuar dhe t&#235; gatsh&#235;m p&#235;r sulm nga Shqip&#235;ria kund&#235;r forcave
serbe, hasnin n&#235; heshtje nga Uashingtoni.

"Kah dita e premt&#235;, 28 maj, ofanziva e U&#199;K-s&#235; po p&#235;rparonte fuqish&#235;m,
p&#235;rkund&#235;r faktit se raportet q&#235; po mirrja, (forcat e U&#199;K-s&#235 :shkelje syri:  ishin t&#235;
p&#235;rb&#235;ra prej nj&#235; kamb&#235;sorie t&#235; leht&#235; t&#235; ballafaquara me forca t&#235; m&#235;dha
(serbe). Serbet ishin p&#235;rforcuar nga shum&#235; artileri dhe mortaja, k&#235;shtu q&#235;
kosovar&#235;t nuk ishin n&#235; gjendje q&#235; ta siguronin obkjektivin e tyre. Ata po
hasnin n&#235; zjarr t&#235; fuqishm&#235; nga serb&#235;t," shkruan Kllark.

Sipas gjeneralit t&#235; frustruar, k&#235;to do t&#235; ishin momente ideale p&#235;r
helikopter&#235;t Apa&#231;i, por prap nuk kishte p&#235;rgjigje pozitive nga Uashingtoni.

Si&#231; shihet nga libri, zyrtar&#235;t amerikan t&#235; Forc&#235;s Skifteri t&#235; pozicionuara
n&#235; Kuk&#235;s t&#235; k&#235;shilluara nga Kllark kan&#235; mbajtur kontakte t&#235; vazhdueshme me
U&#199;K-n&#235; por kryesisht p&#235;rmes Ushtris&#235; Shqiptare, e cila n&#235; an&#235;n tjet&#235;r
komunikonte me U&#199;K-n&#235;. Sipas gjeneralit amerikan U&#199;K-ja luante rol t&#235;
r&#235;nd&#235;sish&#235;m n&#235; identifikimin e caqeve ku ishin fshehur serb&#235;t dhe ky
informacion pastaj i d&#235;rgohej q&#235;ndres p&#235;r bombardime n&#235; Itali nga ku
sulmomin fluturak&#235;t bombarduese t&#235; NATO-s.

Mir&#235;po informackioni i U&#199;K-s&#235; nuk ishte &#231;do her&#235; i sakt&#235;, sipas gjeneralit
Kllark. Sipas tij komanda e NATO-s n&#235; nj&#235; moment po p&#235;rpiqej q&#235; p&#235;rmes
U&#199;K-s&#235; t&#235; m&#235;sonte se cilat fshatra ishin t&#235; boshatisura nga banor&#235;t.

Kllark shkruan: "Ideja ishte e atill&#235; q&#235; U&#199;K-ja n&#235;p&#235;rmjet nd&#235;rmjet&#235;sues&#235;ve
t&#235; na informonte se cilat fshatra ishin t&#235; pabanuara. Por shum&#235; shpejt
m&#235;suam se kjo nuk ishte metod&#235; e besueshme. Informacioni i U&#199;K-s&#235; mund t&#235;
ishte i vjet&#235;r, ose serb&#235;t mund t&#235; infiltroheshin n&#235; komunikimin e (U&#199;K-s&#235 :shkelje syri: ,
ose ndoshta informacioni nuk ishte aq i sakt&#235; sa na duhej neve. Un&#235; e
sygjerova k&#235;t&#235; sistem, por shum&#235; shpejt u t&#235;rhoqa
(sepse) si&#231; m&#235;suam m&#235; von&#235;
kosovar&#235;t po ktheheshin n&#235; sht&#235;pit&#235; e tyre nat&#235;n p&#235;r t’u fshehur k&#235;shtu p&#235;r
nj&#235; dit&#235; a dy, p&#235;r t’u ushqyer dhe nd&#235;rruar rrobat dhe pastaj ktheheshin n&#235;
male. Kishim fat q&#235; nuk u bazuam n&#235; raportet e U&#199;K-s&#235;."

N&#235; librin e tij Kllark prek shum&#235; tema interesante. Nj&#235; nd&#235;r to &#235;sht&#235; edhe
roli i dyshimt&#235; i Rusis&#235; n&#235; p&#235;rpjektjet p&#235;r okupimin e sektorit t&#235; vet n&#235;
Kosov&#235; p&#235;r ta ndar&#235; Kosov&#235;n.

Zbigniev Brzezinski shprehet n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; p&#235;r librin e Kllarkut rreth
k&#235;saj teme: "Rr&#235;fimi i sinqert i Gjeneralit Kllark ma konfirmon bindjen time
t&#235; kahmot&#235;shme se n&#235; fund t&#235; luft&#235;s s&#235; Kosov&#235;s, NATO dhe Rusia gati sa nuk u
p&#235;rlesh&#235;n p&#235;r shkak t&#235; planit ruso-serb p&#235;r ta ndar&#235; Kosov&#235;n."






Ky shkrim mund te ribotohet me kusht qe te theksohet autori dhe gazeta Zeri,
Prishtine.



*Referenca: http://www.alb-net.com/pipermail/pri...ay/002277.html*

----------


## Drita_Love

ATEHERE BABA-ALI, A ME TREGON SE CFARE GJENERALIZIME I BERA?
CFARË MENDOVA ME LUFTEN E FTOHTE, TREGOM ALIBABI!? :Lulja3:

----------


## Pasiqe

Kush e cliroi: ShBA. Dhe t'u jeni mirenjohes. Shpetuan shume jete shqiptaresh.
Pse? S'ka c'na duhet: le te jemi pragmatiste.

----------


## alibaba

> Pa intervenim nuk do t&#235; ishte cliruar Kosova kurr&#235;


Ky eshte gjykimi yt.Si e mbron kete ide Drita love?

----------


## Drita_Love

> Ky eshte gjykimi yt.Si e mbron kete ide Drita love?


Ali-Baba , se ka filluar te me pelqej ky emri yt (edhe pse fotoja ështe katastrofë heheh) kur ta zbuloj identitetin tim, atëhere do ta zbuloj edhe cfarë mendova me këtë. Vjen koha, por momentalisht me thrret gjumi dhe një ditë e rëndë neser. A po kupton Alibaba :Lulja3:   është pak vështirë ta kesh tërë boten mbrenda kokes tënde! Pra, pasi jamë e lodhur, tjeter here :buzeqeshje:  


Mos harro se jeta është shumë e hidhur 
në qoftë se e shikon realitetin...
Naten e mirë dhe gjumin e ëmbel...

----------


## Brari

le te fillojme me  ngjarjet e ti lem komentet personale..

Sejcili le ti shenoje ato caste apo ndodhi sipas njohjes se tij te ceshtjeve.. e le ta fillojm me ngjarjen... qe konsiderohet si Shpallje ..e UCk.. pra kur Dauti me dy shok u cfaq ne varrimin e Mesuesit..
tregoni sa dini cfar dini e qysh e dini rrjedhen ngjarjeve..

Pra le te bejme Histori..

bujrum..

----------


## zANë

> le te fillojme me  ngjarjet e ti lem komentet personale..
> 
> Sejcili le ti shenoje ato caste apo ndodhi sipas njohjes se tij te ceshtjeve.. e le ta fillojm me ngjarjen... qe konsiderohet si Shpallje ..e UCk.. pra kur Dauti me dy shok u cfaq ne varrimin e Mesuesit..
> tregoni sa dini cfar dini e qysh e dini rrjedhen ngjarjeve..
> 
> Pra le te bejme Histori..
> 
> bujrum..


Dalja publike e UCK-se.
Ne varrimin e Mesuesit doli per here te pare UCK-ja publikisht ishin Daut Haradinaj,Rexhep Selimi dhe Muje Krasniqi.Keta ishin te percaktuar nga K.Legjendare A.Jashari,ne ate kohe u vra MESUESI ajo ishte nje kohe shume e acaruar ne Kosove,ne ate kohe ishin dhe prapagandat qe nuk egziston nje UCK,por qe ishte nje dore e zgjatur e serbise,me daljen publike ata kishin per qellim ta vetedisoje popullin se ne Kosove eshte nje Ushtri UCK-ja pra.

----------


## Nice_Boy

Pas nderhyrjes se Nato-s nga Bormbandimet e njepasnjeshme bom bom neper kazernat dhe caqet ku serbia i kishte edhe armatimin kryesor apo pasurin kryesore Nato ja heqi.. Dhe duke pa millosgevici humbjen me gjith bot-en u dorzua dhe ateher Kosova u clirua.

Dhe nqs eshte lidhja per UCK-n ne sken ateher edhe u vran me mirja Shqiptar dhe u masakruan dhe u varrosen te gjall mirja shqiptar kjo do te thot sa u clirua Kosova nga UCK-ja dhe nga ata qe tani po kundershtojn cmos  :buzeqeshje: 

Gjith te mirat

----------


## Labeati

Pajtohem me cka tha Gjilanasi.

UCK edhe per 100 vjet nuk clironte asnje katund te Kosoves. Se me kallash, neper male 1500 m mbi nivelin e detit, aty eshte e clirume Kosova, se nuk ka nevoje te ngjitet serbi, perderisa zuni qytetet e fshatrat.

Nuk dua te shaj kend, por UCK, Fark etj nuk kane pase aftesine as armatimin me perballue Armaten serbe.

Ishte USA qe hodhi raketat "Tomahawk" mu ne mes te Beogradit, ne Zastava, ne Ura etj.

Ndersa UCK me H.Thaqin me sa mbaj mend i vonoi nja 2 muaj aksionin e USA, sepse nuk hidhte nje cope firme ne Rambuje.

Pra USA e vetem USA, se Nato kishte vetem emrin qe te mos dukej goditje unilaterale, por ne fakt ishte vetem USA.

E gjithe shqiptaret duhet ti jene mirenjohes perjete, clirimtarit te vet, e mire a keq duhet ta perkrahim politiken amerikane, se kete ka miqesia e luajaliteti.. jo "Hodha lumin e te dh... kalin", se ashtu kemi me mbete gjithmone pa miq.

----------


## dodoni

Kosoven e cliruan gjithe shqiptaret  (LDK, UCK, FARK, shqiptaret e te gjithe trojeve etnike) me ndihmen e miqve tane amerikane e europiane. Seicili ka meritat e veta.

----------


## ideus

Kosoven e cliruan shqiptaret me ndihmen e miqve. 
Shqiptar ishin ata qe punuan per lirine e Kosoves, shqiptar ishin ata qe luftuan, shqiptar ishin gjithe ata - populli qe i perkrahen e kontribuan ne menyra te ndryshme.

----------


## KNFC

*Opo ti themi faleminderit ketij italianit qe nderhyri,se te qe per xhandarret e Misirit,te shtate penxheret do ta kishim mbajtur frymen*
 Edhe puna e Kosoves.Te mos qe nderhyrja e NATO, Kosova nuk do ishte cliruar kurre.
Ose serbet do thoshin e cliruam Kosoven prej shqiptareve,se i nisem te tere ne Shqiperi e Maqedoni.

----------


## km92

Kosoven e cliruan  Uck  :buzeqeshje:  Ndihmat nga Amerikanet edhe te gjithe shqiptaret tjere  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Aragorn I

> Pa intervenim nuk do t&#235; ishte cliruar Kosova kurr&#235;





> Ky eshte gjykimi yt.Si e mbron kete ide Drita love?


Po ti si e hedh poshte kte ide Alibabe? A nuk eshte vecse e drejte te jesh i afte te hedhesh poshte nje ide, para se t'i kerkosh dikujt ta mbroj ate? Per aq kohe sa nje ide s'hidhet dot poshte, a nuk eshte e mbrojtur? Konkretisht, na thuaj se si do te ishte cliruar Kosova [/i]pa[i] nderhyrjen e te tjereve? Me shpjego se si e sheh ti te mundshme, nga ana strategjike, llogjistike, etj etj... me c'kuptoj une, i vetmi sukses gjate ktij konflikti ishte shpirti i luftes e rezista, qe nuk humben, e prezantoheshin nepermjet UCK-se. Tani mos me keqkupto, eshte elementi me kryesor ne lufte, por duhet te kuptosh se rezista nga vete natyra e saj nuk eshte fenomen clirues, por ben qe nje popull mos te pushtohet, duke mbajtur shpirtin gjalle. Pra per aq kohe sa eshte aty, lufta nuk eshte e humbur, por as e fituar... pra me thuaj se si Kosova kishte per t'u cliruar vete pa ndihmen e te tjereve? Per mua eshte shume naive te mendosh se Kosova kishte per t'u cliruar vete, nepermjet UCK-se. Biles jo vetem naive por edhe shqetsuese. Rezista eshte fenomen reflektiv e lidhet ne menyre direkte me aftesine e saj t'u pershtatet rethanave, deri ne piken me te fundit... deri ne zgjedhjen e armeve, (mundesisht te njejta me palen kundershtare per te siguruar municion...) pra e kam fjalen qe duke qene nje fenom,en reflektiv, rezista duhet te kete objektiva te qarta e realiste, aq me teper nje reziste guerille qe duhet te kompensoj sa me teper te mundet ne inteligjence ne krahasim me nje ushtri profesionale. Per mendimin tim clirimi i Kosoves nuk ishte i mundur pa nderhyrje nga jashte, dhe UCK-ja e dinte shume mire se clirimi i Kosoves ishte nje objektive e pa-arritshme, dhe kjo mund te thuash se e bente ate nje reziste te afte, pasi e bente ate te perqendrohej ne objektiva te tjera, me te aritshme.

----------

